# Solved: Making my own business/personal cards



## auntievirus (Feb 20, 2007)

My husband used to create personal cards (in the format of business cards) that I use for various purposes, i.e saves writing your telephone number on scraps of paper, or if you meet someone new with whom you want to keep in touch, or to hand to businesses who require your name and address. They were so useful. I have run out of them and sadly, my husband died earlier this year. I cannot find the site he used. Can someone please tell me of a programme with this facility.

Thank you

AV


----------



## pillainp (Dec 11, 2007)

Microsoft Publisher would do the job really well.

My deepest condolences on your great loss.


----------



## auntievirus (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello

Thank you for your thoughtful entiment.

I don't have Microsoft Publisher. I don't want to access something I have to pay for. If I can reach the necesary site without committing myself would you be kind enough to talk me through it in words of one syllable!!!

Thanks again 

AV


----------



## pillainp (Dec 11, 2007)

Just came upon this site here:

http://www.thepcmanwebsite.com/business_card_creator.shtml

It looks pretty simple to use.

Try it out and let us know.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I use a simple program called Belltech Business Card Designer Pro that I got off the bargain table at a local computer store for $5.


----------



## auntievirus (Feb 20, 2007)

auntievirus said:


> Hello
> 
> Thank you for your thoughtful entiment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I've always used Avery's free software. Most all the office stores carry equal labels or business card stock.

http://avery.com/

http://www.avery.com/us/Main?action=software.AverySoftware&catalogcode=WEB01&node=0


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

auntievirus,
very sorry to hear of your loss, my condolences,
right now my wife is in the hospital,
she has diabetes, AND liver problems, AND heart, AND ...
so i somewhat know where-of you speak,
well, 'nuff of that

not sure what johnwill was trying to say,
maybe he was volunteering to print them for you????

to clarify the way you wrote what you did,
quote:
can't find the site he used

1. were you looking for a SITE online to print your cards FROM?
there are any number of sites that SAY free cards, 
BUT you have to PAY for shiping and handling - ???
such as this:
http://www.free-business-card-templates.com/business-card-design.php
then to here:
http://www.free-business-card-templates.com/

this gives you some information,
this one, and click on: Business Comunications
http://business.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Main_Page
to take you here:
http://business.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Category:Business_Communications
then click: Business Card Templates Free
http://business.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Business_Card_Templates_Free

2. or were you looking for SOFTWARE to download to print your own cards?
here are a few i found, haven't used any of them, so can't recommend anything,
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Authoring-tools/Business-Cards/Advanced-ID-Creator-Personal.shtml
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Authoring-tools/Business-Cards/Easy-Card-Creator-Free.shtml
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Authoring-tools/Business-Cards/qLabels.shtml
http://www.5star-shareware.com/Windows/Business/BusinessCardsLabels/lazalabl.html

to print your own, there are a couple caveats also,
some printers don't deal with 'card-stock' very well,
especially the newer ones,
case in point, we have one in particular,
great printer, just has it's SPECIFIC list of papers it WILL use, and NO others,
but an older canon 4370 will print on ANYTHING,
15 lb. paper, [extremely thin stuff],
card-stock', canvas, [probably could run 1 by 12 lumber through it even],

anyway,
the one mentioned to you:
http://www.thepcmanwebsite.com/business_card_creator.shtml

does have a 'glitch' if you check this thread:
http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/339029-seeking-simple-freeware-business-card.html

you said you didn't have ms publisher,
do you have ms office though?
there are all kinds of templates available for FREE download from ms,
and there are a lot of templates available for / from avery,
[does business forms and papers],
BUT you need ms office for just about all of them,

HOWEVER, open office IS a FREE download
http://www.openoffice.org/
and there are a number of templates available for it,
with open office:
http://www.worldlabel.com/Pages/openoffice-template.htm

this was interesting too, [and i liked his avatar],
http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=4104

also, here is another idea, it's from hp,
[so doubt any 'weird' glitches],
i haven't used any personally, so can't give any discourse:
http://www.hp.com/sbso/productivity/office/buscards.html

actually, depending upon how 'experimental' you are,
you could dispense with all of the above,
just use ms paint and ms word-pad,
it's not really dififcult or anything,
if you have a design you're happy / satisfied with,
just type what looks 'close' to you into word-pad,
have the 'ruler' showing, [to give you an idea of sizes],

if there is a picture / clip-art you would want to use,
you can do a web-search with GOOGLE - images,
lots of 'free stuff' - no copy-write to worry about,
as long as you're doing it for 'personal' use,
find something you like,
copy / download it to your pc,
open it in ms paint or irfanview,
[a free download and a very simple easy to use graphics editor, couple more options than paint],
do whatever corrections you want,
then 'copy' 'paste' it into word-pad,

then just 'copy' - 'paste' that to fill up the rest of the page,
you can adjust the SIZE and STYLE of the font to suit yourself,

print it, see what it looks like,
just print it in gray-scale or black & white on regular 20 pound paper,
[so you don't waste your card-stock or color ink],
re-do it a couple times 'til you're happy / satisfied with it,
then go ahead and print it on the cardstock paper,

here are some pretty pictures /designs / ideas you might like,
give you some other ideas than what you currently have,
BUT, you would need other software,[irfanview or such], to use one,
[for the resizing, etc.],
download the tif, open it with irfanview, [ms paint doesn't do tif]:
http://www.templates4cards.com/templates.php

and too, sometimes doing it yourself,
gives a personal sense of satisfaction,
you don't get from just having someone doing it for you,

reckon i best stop here,
maybe TMI, [to much information] ???
if you do have any other questions, or whatever,
ask, or pm me even,

take care,
daniel


----------

